# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Noleggio auto ed iva, detraibilità???

## Bibolo

Una srl che noelggia un'auto per 10 giorni, quindi non in noleggio a lungo termine, è limitata nella detraibilità dell'iva relativa a tale noleggio all'aliquota del 40% oppure posso considerarla come uina prestazione di servizi e quindi detrarre l'iva al 100%.
In sostanza seguo la regola relativa al bene che vado a noleggiare o mi riferisco al servizio che mi viene prestato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dai un'occhiata qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ight=trasferta 
ciao   

> Una srl che noelggia un'auto per 10 giorni, quindi non in noleggio a lungo termine, è limitata nella detraibilità dell'iva relativa a tale noleggio all'aliquota del 40% oppure posso considerarla come uina prestazione di servizi e quindi detrarre l'iva al 100%.
> In sostanza seguo la regola relativa al bene che vado a noleggiare o mi riferisco al servizio che mi viene prestato.

----------

